# Rare Flamingo Spotted in December



## bikemonkey (Dec 14, 2017)

1977 Suburban in Flamingo.

Was told the color was only in the line for about 6 months due to its "popularity". If that's not true, I'm sticking with it anyway as I try to never let the truth get in the way of a good factoid. 

Stocked with the earliest version of the Shimano FFS, it uses a standard cable and functions fine.






A few more photos here - no before/after.


----------



## vincev (Dec 14, 2017)

I really like the color.I found this mint one fo $50 at a little flea market...........


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 14, 2017)

@Schwinn499


----------



## bikemonkey (Dec 14, 2017)

vincev said:


> I really like the color.I found this mint one fo $50 at a little flea market...........View attachment 724273



I like the five speed even better and that bike looks cherry...


----------



## Metacortex (Dec 14, 2017)

bikemonkey said:


> 1977 Suburban in Flamingo.
> 
> Was told the color was only in the line for about 6 months due to its "popularity". If that's not true, I'm sticking with it anyway as I try to never let the truth get in the way of a good factoid.



That is *mostly* true, here are the details: A June 1977 dealer "News Flash" bulletin indicated that due to poor sales the Flamingo and Canary colors were to be discontinued in July 1977 upon re-opening the factory after the annual summer shutdown, and a 2nd ed. catalog was to be issued in mid-July showing the color changes. However, that bulletin also stated that orders for those discontinued colors would be honored through mid-August 1977. In addition a July 1977 bulletin pointed out an error in the 2nd ed. catalog still listing Flamingo as an option on the Ladies' Varsity and stated that Schwinn would fulfill orders of that model in Flamingo all the way through the end of the year.


----------



## bikemonkey (Dec 14, 2017)

Metacortex said:


> That is *mostly* true, here are the details: A June 1977 dealer "News Flash" bulletin indicated that due to poor sales the Flamingo and Canary colors were to be discontinued in July 1977 upon re-opening the factory after the annual summer shutdown, and a 2nd ed. catalog was to be issued in mid-July showing the color changes. However, that bulletin also stated that orders for those discontinued colors would be honored through mid-August 1977. In addition a July 1977 bulletin pointed out an error in the 2nd ed. catalog still listing Flamingo as an option on the Ladies' Varsity and stated that Schwinn would fulfill orders of that model in Flamingo all the way through the end of the year.



You have the most excellent information. Thank you for your time and expertise!


----------



## vincev (Dec 14, 2017)

Lets see some more Flamingos !


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 14, 2017)

This one is out in the wild.





Only two color choices for the 1977 Tandem. Sky Blue and...................


----------



## bikemonkey (Dec 15, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> This one is out in the wild.
> 
> View attachment 724666
> 
> ...



damn son


----------



## Schwinn499 (Dec 15, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> This one is out in the wild.
> 
> View attachment 724666
> 
> ...



This is not a Flamingo colored bike. Its a 1962 Violet Superior.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 15, 2017)

Schwinn499 said:


> This is not a Flamingo colored bike. Its a 1962 Violet Superior.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Are you still confused about pink and Purplink. 

  Violet is neither.  







Just messin with ya. I knew you'd be the only one to catch a wild wannabe Flamingo.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Dec 15, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> Are you still confused about pink and Purplink. View attachment 725210  Violet is neither.
> 
> View attachment 725209
> 
> ...


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 18, 2017)

On STL craigslist.


https://stlouis.craigslist.org/bik/d/vintage-schwinn-suburban/6430370928.html


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 18, 2017)

rollfaster said:


> On STL craigslist.
> 
> 
> https://stlouis.craigslist.org/bik/d/vintage-schwinn-suburban/6430370928.html





*SWEET!*


Vintage Schwinn Suburban wonens 5 spd with fenders - $145 (South Saint Louis Tower Grove Park area)


----------



## bikemonkey (Dec 20, 2017)

I have the ladies listed on CL here in Charlotte - I have a guy coming on Thursday for a look-see.

I also have a dusty crusty rusty Flamingo mens 24" Suburban with FFS that is in the clean-up queue. It has the stiff wire derailleur but the wire still moves freely thank god...





I wasn't sure at first it was 'mingo until I wiped a bit of dust off..





Edit: Schwinn499 posted the correct color as Burgundy Mist.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Dec 20, 2017)

bikemonkey said:


> I have the ladies listed on CL here in Charlotte - I have a guy coming on Thursday for a look-see.
> 
> I also have a dusty crusty rusty Flamingo mens 24" Suburban with FFS that is in the clean-up queue. It has the stiff wire derailleur but the wire still moves freely thank god...
> 
> ...



Its not, its Burgundy.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Dec 20, 2017)




----------



## bikemonkey (Dec 20, 2017)

Schwinn499 said:


> View attachment 727187



gotta get my eyes checked...will check it again for date code and color match later.

Thanks!


----------



## bricycle (Dec 20, 2017)

Flamenco dancer....


----------



## bikemonkey (Dec 20, 2017)

Schwinn499 said:


> Its not, its Burgundy.



Date code 0229 and the color is Burgundy Mist. Thank you kind sir!


----------



## Schwinn499 (Dec 20, 2017)

bikemonkey said:


> Date code 0229 and the color is Burgundy Mist. Thank you kind sir!



Welcome! The 60s and 70s Schwinn colors are my favorite, im sightly obsessed.


----------

